# Mad Men - Season 1 Marathon - July 20



## chsscgas (Oct 27, 2003)

AMC is having a Mad Men Season 1 Marathon starting at 12 PM Eastern on Sunday, July 20.

Season 2 starts July 27!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

chsscgas said:


> AMC is having a Mad Men Season 1 Marathon starting at 12 PM Eastern on Sunday, July 20.
> 
> Season 2 starts July 27!!


YAY!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I caught this series when they repeated it.

One of my favorites of the season.


----------



## dansachs (Nov 3, 2003)

Seems worth bumping this thread into prominence; marathon is this weekend.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Glad basic cable series repeat a few times (A lot of times for some shows) 9 PM on Sunday is very crowded on my box.


----------



## chsscgas (Oct 27, 2003)

Bump


----------

